# Australian Green Tree Frog - am I starving my lil green prince??



## nicas83 (Jun 6, 2011)

Right, hope that got your attention.

Now that it's officially winter here in Brisbane, Australia, my adult GTF hasn't eaten for 2 weeks and has kept a low profile apart from taking an (unheated) water dip every 1-2 days in the evening (can tell due to sediment deposits/shedded skin in his water bath the next morning). He hasn't touched any of his worms or crickets by the way.

I read somewhere that if you don't cool a tree frog to a low enough temperature, it'll be too warm to hibernate but too cold to eat/digest, causing your frog to slowly starve to death?! 

It's my first winter with him so I bought a low wattage bulb (50w, from memory) which is keeping the tank temperature at about 16 to 20 degrees celsius. Is this too warm for hibernation? Seeing as I'm inexperienced with frog hibernation, I don't know whether I should take away the heat bulb entirely, or get a stronger bulb so the temperature goes back up to around 25 degrees celsius? (And then I assume he'll eat, as per usual).

Any advice would be great, thanks! :shock:


----------

